# Any such thing as pine flavor in a pipe tobacco?



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I'm thinking a latakia tobacco with the scent/taste of pine might be very nice once in a while. Not like burning pine pitch but like an essence of pine scent or something reminiscent of having a real Christmas tree in the house or a gin casing/topping or something.

I've found blend called Pine Grove by HPCS. Anyone tried it? Is it any good?


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Never heard of it. Any time I want something pine flavored I just throw a few pine logs on the campfire!:biglaugh:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Chris0673 said:


> Never heard of it. Any time I want something pine flavored I just throw a few pine logs on the campfire!:biglaugh:


Hmm... maybe some broken up pine needles mixed in with some Larry's blend?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I've had pine flavors in many a cigar, but never noticed it in pipe tobacco. Of course, it may have been hiding behind the sherry macerated kumquat notes that I find in so many a blend.


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi (Mar 19, 2014)

I have heard people report pine notes in Northwoods (go figure :noidea. I could see how one would come to that. Whatever the put into Northwoods when working with the Latakia can have a piny kind of taste.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Speaking as a full-fledged pipe noob, that sounds disgusting!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I've found blend called Pine Grove by HPCS. Anyone tried it? Is it any good?


I just went and looked this up:

"Pine Grove is reminiscent of the smells of a quiet morning stroll through a dew dampened old pine forest floor."

Dude, you best trade me a sample if you choose to invest- this sounds interesting :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Bruck said:


> Speaking as a full-fledged pipe noob, that sounds disgusting!


Don't feel alone. :lol:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Just drink copious amounts of Gin while smoking PA or CH. 

Or better yet, get a pine-tree car freshener and set it in a mason jar with some PA or CH. :lol:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe give your pipe a salt/Pine Sol treatment...


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I just went and looked this up:
> 
> "Pine Grove is reminiscent of the smells of a quiet morning stroll through a dew dampened old pine forest floor."
> 
> Dude, you best trade me a sample if you choose to invest- this sounds interesting :biggrin:


I'm going to have to order some in the coming month or so (if for no other reason than morbid curiosity).
If (or more like when) I do, I'll send you a decent sized sample ipe:



gtechva said:


> Maybe give your pipe a salt/Pine Sol treatment...


Maybe a cotton ball/gin treatment would work 



Branzig said:


> Just drink copious amounts of Gin while smoking PA or CH.
> 
> Or better yet, get a pine-tree car freshener and set it in a mason jar with some PA or CH. :lol:


You forgot the latakia. You mean drink gin while smoking PA and sitting by a campfire.
Actually, that sounds really good to me right now.
You nay-sayers will have to eat my shorts when I discover the next rage in pipe tobacco!


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Pipe tobacco with a hint of pine might be pretty nice, though I suspect the "pine" notes in that blend come from the Latakia, which may have been smoke cured with pine boughs.

There is a certain intriguing nasal snuff which has both Latakia and Pine as components:

https://mrsnuff.com/product_info.php?cPath=117_242_131&products_id=316


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Branzig said:


> ...get a pine-tree car freshener and set it in a mason jar with some PA or CH. :lol:


Brandon - That got me rolling, very funny!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> You forgot the latakia. You mean drink gin while smoking PA and sitting by a campfire.
> Actually, that sounds really good to me right now.
> You nay-sayers will have to eat my shorts when I discover the next rage in pipe tobacco!


I'm just being a smart-ass :lol:

Well about the car freshener part, I'm never joking about Gin, go drink some Gin! 

I grew up in the pines (reminds me of Leadbelly...) and I think the scent and taste might be really great if done correctly. ipe:

When or if you find the blend you're looking for, do report back!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

All joking aside it sounds interesting. I love the smell of pine when I'm camping. Might be a good camping tobacco.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> Pipe tobacco with a hint of pine might be pretty nice, though I suspect the "pine" notes in that blend come from the Latakia, which may have been smoke cured with pine boughs.
> 
> There is a certain intriguing nasal snuff which has both Latakia and Pine as components:
> 
> https://mrsnuff.com/product_info.php?cPath=117_242_131&products_id=316


I don't do snuff but regarding the pipe tobacco; if the pine essence comes from the Latakia, all the better. I'd rather have tobacco cured over pine boughs in place of some artificial flavoring anyway. I wouldn't want it to taste like an air freshener - just earthy, smoky and a little piney... and hopefully sweet. I love 'sweet'.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just use a new cob every ten smokes and enjoy that turpentine flavor all the time!


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

I do love pine, and love fichtennadel which is a pine/menthol snuff from Bernard. But on a closely related note, I've always wished there was a hops flavor or scented pipe tobacco or snuff. I've had the Hopz cigars (I think that's how you spell it) and they are really good but lose that hoppy/ floral taste after awhile. 
Anyway...I always justify nit having a tobacco like that as "too much of a good thing". I love a good IPA, love a good tobacco...but I guess both in one is too much to ask :lol:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

An IPA pipe tobacco sounds awesome!


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

gtechva said:


> An IPA pipe tobacco sounds awesome!


That and a hops scented snuff! I cant wait for the day one of those pops up on the market


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

gtechva said:


> An IPA pipe tobacco sounds awesome!


How about a creamy stout? Sounds interesting... oh no!

Torben Dansk - Black Velvet - Tobacco Reviews


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

LandonColby said:


> That and a hops scented snuff! I cant wait for the day one of those pops up on the market


Hops, you say...

https://mrsnuff.com/product_info.php?products_id=2028


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Hops, you say...
> 
> https://mrsnuff.com/product_info.php?products_id=2028


:jaw:......thank you...:bowdown:


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> How about a creamy stout? Sounds interesting... oh no!
> 
> Torben Dansk - Black Velvet - Tobacco Reviews


Jesus...I suddenly feel a case of TAD coming on..


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

LandonColby said:


> Jesus...I suddenly feel a case of TAD coming on..


I know, that's what I was thinking. 
It's horrible! MUST... RESIST...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You know, every time this thread pops up, I see this imaginary C&D blend called Spruce Moose...I can even see the tin art!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> You know, every time this thread pops up, I see this imaginary C&D blend called Spruce Moose...I can even see the tin art!


:biglaugh:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAaaaaauuuuuugggghhhhhh!!!!!

Ok, so last night there was an 8oz bag of Dan Black Velvet on P&C for 20 bucks. That's right, **20 LOUSY BUCKS**!!
But... I was in a hurry and didn't have time to place an order...

This morning it's "Out of Stock"
WHICH ONE OF YOU BOUGHT *MY* TOBACCO!!??!?!?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll bet it was the same rat bastard that took the last of the Peacehaven at Milan Tobacconists, the day before payday...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MarkC said:


> I'll bet it was the same rat bastard that took the last of the Peacehaven at Milan Tobacconists, the day before payday...


Well...that is my local tobacconist :lol:

It wasn't really me, Mark. I swear.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I do it the easy way. I often have a nice hot cup of pine tea with a pipe on the back porch. Then you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Well I ordered some of the Pine Grove.
I'll try it a few times and post what I think of it.
Had one bowl of it when it landed but had trouble keeping it going. Needs to dry a bit more.
It's very unusual but in a good way - different than anything else I've tried.


----------

